# Bald neck and belly?



## dawnjs

My 9 mo. old long hair puppy is completely bald from her neck to her belly. Is this something I should be concerned about?? Otherwise she seems healthy.

Thanks


----------



## MarieUkxx

they do lose hair at some point then grow in their coat. I remember Cookie looked a right scruff and was all bald on his neck but his breeders said that's what happens on the neck area. He's now got a lovely long full coat. 

I recently noticed Lola was bald on her neck, it's where her collar has been the whole time so I've taken it off to give the hair a chance to grow back in.


----------



## Brodysmom

Some dogs just have bald necks and bellies. If it's not a fungus, mange or some other problem, it's normal for some Chi's to have this trait.  

Also, as Marie pointed out, some longhairs go through phases where their hair is thin and then it grows back.

Brody has a completely bald neck and very little hair on his belly. Here's an example ....


----------



## jan896

Brodysmom said:


> Brody has a completely bald neck and very little hair on his belly. Here's an example ....


But he still sports(pun intended) that spiffy necklace wonderfully :hello1:


----------



## Brodysmom

jan896 said:


> But he still sports(pun intended) that spiffy necklace wonderfully :hello1:


LOL Jan! Thanks! I think so too.  

I love his little bald neck and belly. It reminds me of a well loved stuffed animal that a child has carried around for so long and loved all the fur off of. ha.


----------



## Terri

Awww am sure the pups that have bald spots feel lovely to the touch too.
I know when Darla had her bald belly it was so soft and velvety smooth, hehe!!

Love that pic of Brody, he is just too cute!


----------



## 18453

As everyone else said could just be a stage.. but i'd get the possibility of any fungal infections etc checked out by your vet.

Tracy.. Brody's face is PRICELESS in that pic... He still has hair on his little boy bits tho!!


----------



## Brodysmom

Daisydoo said:


> As everyone else said could just be a stage.. but i'd get the possibility of any fungal infections etc checked out by your vet.
> 
> Tracy.. Brody's face is PRICELESS in that pic... He still has hair on his little boy bits tho!!


ha ha, I know. I thought about putting one of those black bars over him and covering him up so he wasn't being exposed on the INTERNET. Gads! LOL!


----------



## 18453

Brodysmom said:


> ha ha, I know. I thought about putting one of those black bars over him and covering him up so he wasn't being exposed on the INTERNET. Gads! LOL!


Ha ha ha ha i would of died laughing if you'd done that.. Censorship for a Chi ha ha.. Maybe thats what his face was for.l. its like when you get the baby in the bath photos out and the kids go MUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ha ha ha ha


----------



## AngelicMisfit13

My pup has a bit of a bald spot on her lower part of her neck (underside). No idea what it is.


----------



## Kismet

Chad has this too. Completely bald neck, chest and tummy. It's called Pattern Baldness and is genetic. It won't harm them and now that he's 10 Chad has the cutest turkey neck ever!


----------



## Kismet

I meant to add that over the years random amounts of fur has sprouted on his chest but his neck is always bald.


----------



## CuddlesMom

Cuddles's belly has been almost bare since I got her, and the fur on her neck is so thin that her collar gives her bald spots there. Our pug/chi is the same way. It's just a Chihuahua thing, as long as the skin doesn't look irritated .


----------



## Moonfall

Doug is also bald on his chest, neck and belly. He's kind of awkward looking- especially because his allergies make his skin dark BLACK and it looks weird. 

But he's adorable.  Vet said it's normal, pattern baldness.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom

Dorothy's belly is pretty bald. She has very little hair on her chest or belly. Her neck hair is sparse but at least she has some there.


----------

